# Geneza Test E/Tren E Mix PIP



## BlueJayMuscle (Sep 21, 2012)

Just added this in last week into my cycle replacing separated Test E and Tren E from another lab

This compound is giving me the most pip I have ever had hands down. 

24-72 hours after quad injection I'm pretty much crippled. Even sometimes after 96 hours I still have limited mobility with a great deal of pain radiating across my whole quad from knee to hip. I noticed the pip increases if I do cardio. 

Any ideas to reduce this pip? I already warm the oil and inject immediately following a shower. 

This pip not only affects my workouts but everyday life. Its tough to sleep not because of tren sides but because my legs are in so much pain. 

All ideas are welcome


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Sep 21, 2012)

Does the Z method actually reduce PIP?


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 21, 2012)

im eight pins into the GP test 400 and same thing! pip is the worst i have ever had.  no problem the day of inject but for example i pinned my right quad on monday, yeterday(thursday) the pain was so bad it hurt to walk, not as bad today but still an issue.


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Sep 21, 2012)

I can't tell if it's just THAT overdosed or just a lot of BA...


----------



## Dannie (Sep 21, 2012)

If you get the clots (hard lumps) try a hot bath and/or a hot water bottle method. 
You can use those methods to either prevent new clots from forming (if done soon after the injection) or to reduce pre-existing clots.


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Sep 21, 2012)

What's the hot water bottle method


----------



## iSteroids (Sep 21, 2012)

Dannie said:


> If you get the clots (hard lumps) try a hot bath and/or a hot water bottle method.
> You can use those methods to either prevent new clots from forming (if done soon after the injection) or to reduce pre-existing clots.



yup heating it is a good idea

http://www.isteroids.com/


----------



## Dannie (Sep 21, 2012)

BlueJayMuscle said:


> What's the hot water bottle method








Placing one of those, filled with a hot water.

But be careful with it as it is really easy to burn the skin. Person on the pic below probably just fell asleep on it - as you do when you lay on hot objects.





Ideally once the water is still very hot you would want to place it over your clothes,  after about 5 mins once the water cools a little you can place directly on the skin, then after another 5 mins you may apply extra pressure on it (ie. sit on it, push it down with your hand, roll some bandage over it, etc.)


----------



## cck99352 (Sep 21, 2012)

I was into powerlifting (for 20 years) till I tore both quads... root cause was bad gear... knots in the quads (scar tissue and/or infection) from bad gear.. i worked through the pain but both muscles tore on a heavy lift... so surgery on both legs.. if it's that bad, i would throw it away and not inject any more... maybe some other bros (with more experience) can tell you how to remove/neutralize the solvent, dilute it, or sterilize it (if it is bacterial contamination)... good luck bro... hope your leg heals up quick... heat helps - it really does...


----------



## Huge Tom (Sep 22, 2012)

switch to kalpa pharmaceuticals, i am on it now and no pip after EOD injection of testoxyl propionate.


----------

